# With the #1 pick of the 2004 NBA Draft...



## Mashburn #24 (Dec 3, 2003)

If Orlando gets last place and gets the #1 pick in the draft, who do you think they will take in the draft.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Howard would be tough to pass on, but I say Okafor. This team needs a rebounder, shot blocker, and finisher around the basket. Okafor is all of those things.

Hopefully Orlando can trade Howard and Giricek for a decent player or two. And if they draft Okafor, I wouldnt mind seeing Gooden traded for a good point and starting Okafor at PF and Pachulia at C.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I wouldnt mind seeing Gooden at PF and Okafor at C.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> I wouldnt mind seeing Gooden at PF and Okafor at C.


Dont know if Okafor can be an NBA 5.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

And our other players can be? :laugh: He'd be the 5 on the Magic.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont know if Okafor can be an NBA 5.


In the East he could.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I conclude with a hard-thought prediction that any player the Magic select will be ineffective in their rookie campaign.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

See, that's not a prediction. That's what's commonly known as a "wish".


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Watch John "I draft a bunch of busts like sasser over tony parker" Gabriel draft Pavel... and screw everything up for the 4th season in a row..


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> Watch John "I draft a bunch of busts like sasser over tony parker" Gabriel draft Pavel... and screw everything up for the 4th season in a row..


or trade away good draft picks like maggette or haywood :d


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

dont worry..gabe will find a way to screw the team up before he leaves..


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Howard would be tough to pass on, but I say Okafor. This team needs a rebounder, shot blocker, and finisher around the basket. Okafor is all of those things.
> 
> Hopefully Orlando can trade Howard and Giricek for a decent player or two. And if they draft Okafor, I wouldnt mind seeing Gooden traded for a good point and starting Okafor at PF and Pachulia at C.


IMO, Dwight Howard isn't ready for the NBA. If it's a big man your looking for, which is the way to go and obviously is what you're looking for, your best bet is with Okafor.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> IMO, Dwight Howard isn't ready for the NBA. If it's a big man your looking for, which is the way to go and obviously is what you're looking for, your best bet is with Okafor.


I agree. Howard might be a stud after 3 or 4 years .. but Emeka is dominating college players while Howard is dominating HS kids. 

Plus Emeka does everything Orlando needs the most right now.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I'd take Okafor too. He should be impressive in Orlando playing in the Eastern conference.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Okafor would be an admirable pick, even if Howard turns out to be the better player in the future I would not blame the Magic for choosing Okafor as he is more proven, something Orlando desperately needs to fight the awful record this season and keep McGrady around.

Does anybody know if Orlando will be receiving any of their picks from other teams due to trades this year? NBAdraft.net says that Orlando is owed a first rounder from Washington top-20 protected this year, and so on into the future. I doubt we'll be receiving this pick this year. Orlando is also owed Phoenix's 2nd rounder this year.

I thought that we had more picks owed to us than these two. Does Golden State still owe us picks from the Webber trade years ago? I know they owed us 3 first rounders, but I'm presuming this has already been done. Is this all we are owed?


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

I just pray we pick Okafor and don't waste yet another draft pick.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewDaGreat</b>!
> I just pray we pick Okafor and don't waste yet another draft pick.


"Waste of draft pick"? So you're saying the previous draft pick was a waste? Nah, I think Keith Bogans will be something in a short time.


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> "Waste of draft pick"? So you're saying the previous draft pick was a waste? Nah, I think Keith Bogans will be something in a short time.


Steven Hunter
Ryan Humphrey
Jeryl Sasser
Michael Doleac

And technically, we didn't even draft Bogans.


----------

